# عرض جميل عن ظاهرة ال cavitation



## eng_mhem (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​الاخوة المهندسين أعضاء النتدى الكرام اثناء بحثى عن معلومات عن ظاهرة ال cavitation التى تحدث فى الطلمبات و تادى الى تلفها, وجدت هذا العرض الجميل
ارجو ان ينفعكم
العرض
كتاب جميل


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
:28: :28: :28:
رائع جدا جدا


----------



## wdelshafie (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## fmharfoush (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## fmharfoush (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## eng_mhem (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جازاكم الله خيرا اخوتى الكرام


----------



## uboud (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك
أخوك أبوعبدالملك


----------



## رائد عمار (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا استاذ على هذا الكتاب


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## TURBOFAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة جدا مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م احمد خلف (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ميكانييكا (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## atif53 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

م قال:


> جزاك الله خير



مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

رائع جدا ج


----------



## alex-7ouda (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## yousif950 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود العظيم*​


----------



## fmharfoush (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fmharfoush (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تراكتور (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سامرغازى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب و ال pdf


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن العميد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## moustafa afify (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## وائل عبده (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bandrj (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكور 
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## tata1961 (26 فبراير 2009)

thanks thanks thanks


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## emam 2008 (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك الله بها


----------



## صائب العربي (28 فبراير 2009)

أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (28 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود العظيم*​


----------



## grishe (28 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب*​


----------



## sj1423 (1 مارس 2009)

*مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
:28: :28: :28:
رائع جدا جدا*​


----------



## علي جبار عبد (1 مارس 2009)

الشكر لا يكفي لهذا الجهد الرائع ولكن نقول الله يجازيك بكل الخير


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخوك أبو يوسف


----------



## djilalidokkar (2 مارس 2009)

merci .thank you.,graciece,​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

جزيل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## gearbox (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكل من المؤلف والمقدم ...........وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد محرم (3 مارس 2009)

*مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور*


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## essarsh (5 مارس 2009)

مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (5 مارس 2009)

ربنا يباركلك ويجازيك خير


----------



## abounourhan (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم


----------



## رضا فرجانى (6 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر.جدا.جدا


----------



## abo ra7ma (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وأزادك من علمه


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (7 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## الاورفلي (8 مارس 2009)

الف شكر حبيبي الغالي


----------



## احمد كباكا (8 مارس 2009)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
:28: :28: :28:
رائع جدا جدا


----------



## محمدضيف الله (8 مارس 2009)

بجد الكلام في الموضوع ده عظيم ومهم جدا بس والله 
مجهوووووووووود 
رااااااااائع


----------



## disha (9 مارس 2009)

*جزااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## samehzizo (12 مارس 2009)

مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور


----------



## غفقق (26 مارس 2009)

وووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## عبد الله القيسي (12 أبريل 2009)

مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## محمد الهبيان (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الجميل و بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمة


----------



## زيد جبار (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## knarya (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووور أخى العزيز على المجهود الرائع,,,,,,,,,, ولو سمحت لى أحب أن أنوه أن لتك الظاهرة (Cavitataion) أثار سلبية على العديد من التطبيقات الهندسية لاسيما مجال المضخات حيث تعتبر تلك الظاهرة من العناصر المهمة التى لابد و أن تراعى عند تصميم أى محطة ضخ.


----------



## معتز المهندس (15 أبريل 2009)

*مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
:28: :28: :28:
رائع جدا جدا*​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي على الكتاب القيم


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب


----------



## eng ama (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك ربي عنا خيرا


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا والف عافيه


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (5 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot dear


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على الموضوع المفيد والرائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bastiga (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجود الرائع


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (12 مايو 2010)

مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng. Mustafa (12 مايو 2010)

عاشت ايدك استاذ العرض جميل ومفيد


----------



## morsy2010 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (17 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك الف خير .. وكثر الله من أمثالك .. مررت على المحتوى بشكل سريع يبدو أنه أكثر من متميز 

إن شاء الله راح اقرأ المحتوى بتركيز .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## zino gm (19 مايو 2010)

:77:thanks


----------



## ALAA ORABI (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على جهدك


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

جميل والله
مشكوووور


----------



## عبدالباسط حسين (31 مايو 2010)

مممشششششششششششكور


----------



## fwee (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك عالكلتاب القيم اخي


----------



## abdelrahim (1 يونيو 2010)

*مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
*​


----------



## creative eng (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجار يالتحميل


----------



## safa aldin (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 أغسطس 2012)

كل مادخل اى موضوع المفات تالللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللفففففففففففففففففففففففففة


----------



## اسحاق عمان (24 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (24 مارس 2013)

محمد مرتضى تمام قال:


> مشـكـور
> مشــــــكــــــور
> مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
> مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
> ...




مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
:28: :28: :28:
رائع جدا جدا[/quote]


----------

